# New in box Ricoh 800 EES and Olympus XA



## Stavrogin (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi,

I found a new in box Ricoh 800 EES and a new in box Olympus XA at a local garage sale. They were sourced from a former camera store.

I paid 40 USD for the Ricoh 800 EES and 70 USD for the Olympus XA. Was this a good deal? I'm looking to get in to film photography and wanted a decent camera to start my new hobby.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2017)

If these are both mint then you got a good deal.

info on Olympus..... XA The Original
review on Ricoh...... Ricoh 800 EES


----------



## gsgary (Mar 31, 2017)

The XA is a cult camera


----------



## denada (Mar 31, 2017)

$70 for a new in box xa is a great deal if you do not want to spend hundreds of dollars in time going through thrift stores for one mispriced at $5. nice find. you're gonna love it. vignettes like crazy, so just embrace that.

most recent sold on ebay, described as "good considering its [sic] used" which is far from "new in box" ...


----------

